# Cauliflower



## negolien (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey All,

I have done cauliflower normal and I have baked them following the recipe from chef Eyal Shani . I was kinda interested in doing that in the smoker anyone have any reciepes?


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 16, 2020)

booger that up.  read one thing and inserted another.  sorry no help here


----------



## CSR (Jan 16, 2020)

I will be watching to see what others come up with.  I usually keep the cauliflower as is and add it to smoked meats and other veggies to make a (low carb) meal.


----------



## negolien (Jan 16, 2020)

Gonna have to find me some kind of tray or cage that fits into the 560 grooves. I was thinking a disposable foil pan maybe. Raining atm so can't go measure it lol. Got skewers atm so I can do the asparagus I have smaller foil broiling pans if I need em.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 16, 2020)

This isn't a smokes recipe, but whenever someone brings up cauliflower, I always recommend this:



			Redirect Notice
		


It is AWESOME, plus it's a great read :-)


----------



## negolien (Feb 4, 2021)

I have not gotten back to this. I was thinking of doing some with some chops. I have  a basket and wire racks now too.  I have only done asparagus on the 560 so far interested in something else.

Amazon.com : Grillaholics Heavy Duty Grill Basket - Large Grilling Basket for More Vegetables - Stainless Steel Grilling Accessories Built to Last - Perfect Vegetable Grill Basket for All Grills and Veggies : Garden & Outdoor 

Amazon.com: Hiware 2-Pack Cooling Racks for Baking, Stainless Steel Wire Rack Baking Rack Oven Rack Cookie Rack, Oven Safe, Rust-Resistant Rack for Cooking, Baking, Roasting and Grilling - Fit Half Sheet Pan: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## tallbm (Feb 4, 2021)

Mats like this are great for smoking fish or veggies:

I think they stand up to eat up to like 400F so if you wanted to flame roast in a grill over lower flame temps I think they would work but honestly I wouldnt chance it in the grill, the oven would be better controlled and not ruin the mats :)


----------

